# [XEN] Conseils

## lmarcini

Bonsoir le forum,

Après avoir suivi les épisodes des "Tribulations d'Anigel en terre Xen" sur le blog de ce même Anigel   :Wink:  , je me suis moi aussi décidé à sauter le pas... avec, bien entendu, une Gentoo en serveur hôte.

Je fais donc appel à vos expériences en la matière vu que je souhaite avant tout un système hyperstable. Question FS, qu'est-il recommandé de prendre ? Question architecture, x86 avec package.keywords ou ~x86 ? Question make.conf, une configuration très standard ou "optimisée" ? Et avec quelles optimisations ?

Je suis évidemment preneur de tout conseil judicieux...

Merci d'avance...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas sorcier: pour de l'hyper stable -> x86, pas "d'optimisation" dans le make.conf (à la limite -O3 suffit et -march -mtune pi voilà)

Côté fs c'est comme tu le sens. Ext3, XFS... (allez: xfs! hein!)

Par contre fait particulièrement attention à ton noyau dom0 et à celui pour les domU. Afin de bien configurer Xen, mais aussi le support des drivers. Perso je les fais tout deux en tout en dur (pas de modules) et je monte la partition /boot du dom0 en read-only. 

Sinon côté réseau tu as une ou plusieurs cartes réseaux à virtualiser? (le script par défaut Xen gère qu'une carte réseau ou mal plusieurs je crois, me souviens plus. J'ai refait entièrement le script pour avoir un bridge par carte réseau etc... )

----------

## anigel

Voilà qui me fait rudement plaisir : je pensais avoir un peu "raté ma cible", en abordant trop peu l'informatique, et trop la politique. Tu me rends espoir, je ne peux que te remercier  :Wink:  !

Bref, revenons à ton problème : côté système de fichiers, inutile de faire trop compliqué ; j'imagine que tu vas créer une partition séparée pour tes machines virtuelles Xen ? Donc cette partition va contenir, in fine, une douzaine de fichiers, maximum. Chacun d'entre eux sera d'une bonne taille, et les performances du système de fichier hôte importera peu. J'ai même tendance à penser que plus le code employé sera simple, meilleures seront les perfs  :Arrow:  j'ai choisi ext3 (en même temps, c'est facile, je choisis toujours ext3  :Laughing: ).

Pour l'architecture, je n'ai testé qu'en x86 pour l'instant (je viens juste de recevoir mon C2D pour tester tout ça sur une plate-forme gérant la virtualisation de façon matérielle), en restant sagement sur la branche stable, évidemment.

Mon make.conf ressemble à ça :

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"
```

-Os parceque -Os comprend les mêmes optimisations que -O2, tout en générant des binaires plus petits, donc potentiellement moins consommateurs de mémoire / espace disque (ce n'est pas toujours vrai, en tous cas pour la mémoire).

-march=bla-bla car je veux le top des perfs, quitte à casser la compatibilité binaire de l'hôte avec d'autres serveurs (cette compatibilité n'a d'intérêt que pour les machines "virtualisées", qui pourront ainsi être "migrées" sur d'autres hôtes).

-pipe et -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer car ce sont 2 optimisations sans danger, et que je n'ai pas l'intention de debugger Xen.

Et bien sûr, ne pas oublier le /etc/portage/package.use :

```
sys-libs/glibc                  glibc-omitfp
```

Voilà ma config en gros, elle est très certainement perfectible, mais j'espére que ça pourra t'éclairer dans tes choix préliminaires.

Amicalement,

----------

## lmarcini

Merci Kwenpc et Anigel pour vos conseils : je vais donc débuter à partir de vos recommandations. Je vous tiens au courant de mes péripéties !

----------

## El_Goretto

Hop hop hop, j'embraye  :Smile: 

Question pratique d'un gars qui aurait, mettons une gentoo qui fonctionne, un proco avec la virtualisatio Intel, et envie d'intaller XP en DomU pour voir.

Dans ce cas, est-il possible de faire fonctionner un système Gentoo desktop "normal" en Dom0?

Question subsidiaire: est-ce que les sources noyau sur lesquelles s'applique le patch Xen vont passer un jour à autre chose que la 2.6.16.X? Genre un 2.6.18.X, çà m'arrangerait, pour pouvoir booter avec de l'IDE qui marche.

Et oui, Anigel, çà sent le JMicron à plein nez  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

en principe la technologie VT d'intel permet en effet de lancer un OS sans même que ce dernier nécessite le moindre drivers spécifiques pour tourner au dessus d'un autre OS. De la vraie virtualisation, complète et éfficace. Pas encore vu ça de mes propres yeux mais ça me plairait bien  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@lmarcini: J'ai testé Xen en x86, hardened x86 et là mon dom0 est en ~x86 et pas de problèmes à l'horizon. Ca tourne bien, et même en ~x86 c'est très stable. C'est vraiment un super soft. Par contre, Xen et iscsi ne font pas encore bon ménage   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Par contre, je n'aime pas trop le script de gestion des bridges avec la création du xenbr0, vu que je fais tourner mon xen sur un serveur, je préfère largement mettre ma conf interfaces/bridges en dur.

Sinon, en ce moment, mon xen ~x86 me sert de firewall en dom0, et deux domU ( lan et dmz) et pas de souçis.

Bon niveau sécurité, il vaut mieux mettre le firewall sur un domU. Mais bon, c'est juste pour signaler aux personnes ayant une machine relativement correct (mon mien est un athlon xp 1800+ avec 756Mo de ram), qu'ils peuvent se monter un petit réseau sympa chez eux sans pour autant avoir une tonne de matos.

----------

## grosnours

Les packages Xen Debian et FC6 sont basés sur Xen 3.0.3 (peut-être 3.0.4 maintenant) et un kernel 2.6.18.1.

Il y a probablement des ebuilds pour ces versions.

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, je n'aime pas trop le script de gestion des bridges avec la création du xenbr0, vu que je fais tourner mon xen sur un serveur, je préfère largement mettre ma conf interfaces/bridges en dur.
> 
> 

 

+1, il est pas top du tout ce script. Moi je l'ai refait à la mano. Mais on peut en effet out mettre en dur au boot (si le nb de vm ne change pas dans le temps c'est le plus simple)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@kwenspc: En fait cela ne dépend pas du nombre de machines, mais de ta topologie, j'ai toujours un bridge lan et un bridge dmz, et mon nombre de domU varie tous le temps   :Laughing:  . Ben ouai, j'aime les crash tests   :Wink: 

Edit: Concernant les sytèmes de fichiers, mon dom0 est en boot/ext2 root/ext3 et tous mes domU sont en lvm/reiserfs, avec quelques snapshot lmv de temps en temps et une copie du système tous les ....... quand j'y pense, pas de problèmes   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bref, revenons à ton problème : côté système de fichiers, inutile de faire trop compliqué ; j'imagine que tu vas créer une partition séparée pour tes machines virtuelles Xen ? Donc cette partition va contenir, in fine, une douzaine de fichiers, maximum. Chacun d'entre eux sera d'une bonne taille, et les performances du système de fichier hôte importera peu. J'ai même tendance à penser que plus le code employé sera simple, meilleures seront les perfs  j'ai choisi ext3 (en même temps, c'est facile, je choisis toujours ext3 ).
> 
> 

 

J'aurais tendance à conseiller l'utilisation de la LVM, et la création des disques des machines virtuelles sous forme de LV.

[EDIT]

pause déjeuner, j'ai un peu de temps pour etayer un peu mes dires : 

En passant par la LVM, on évite la couche filesystem, ce qui n'est pas plus mal à mon avis. Les données sont stockées à l'état brut sur les disque, ce qui permet je pense d'améliorer légèrement les performances. Il me semble d'ailleurs avoir lu je sais plus ou que c'est la solution préconisée par Xensource pour obtenir les meilleures performances. 

[/EDIT]

----------

## lmarcini

@oupsman : sur le blog d'Anigel, tu recommandais de ne pas installer le DOM0 en hardened. Est-ce toujours d'actualité ? Parce qu'apparemment, ça fonctionne chez Kurgan...

Sinon, bonne idée que l'utilisation de LVM : mon but est d'essayer d'avoir une approche fiable, portable et "industrialisable" de Xen.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> @oupsman : sur le blog d'Anigel, tu recommandais de ne pas installer le DOM0 en hardened. Est-ce toujours d'actualité ? Parce qu'apparemment, ça fonctionne chez Kurgan..

 

J'en ai chié pour le compiler, mais ca a fini par fonctionner  :Arrow:  Lecture à ce sujet

----------

## -KuRGaN-

D'ailleurs cela marche chez moi grâce à oupsman   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, alors juste avant qu'on m'oublie, j'avais 2 question en 1 tout à l'heure, dont 1 a été répondue (un noyau xen-sources 2.6.18.x en route).

C'est: peut-on tout à fait "transformer" son système Gentoo desktop actuel en Dom0 (a priori il n'y a que le noyau de boot qui change?). Et donc avoir des DomU "dedans".

Si je me plante, merci de me dire où, j'ai commencé à lire la doc dimanche, j'ai encore les neurones en ébullition (mais pas encore en fusion comme pour la QoS  :Smile: ).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est: peut-on tout à fait "transformer" son système Gentoo desktop actuel en Dom0 (a priori il n'y a que le noyau de boot qui change?). Et donc avoir des DomU "dedans".
> 
> 

 

Une seule réponse: oui  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

ca m'interresse aussi , quelle how-to serait le plus approprié svp ?

il me semble en avoir vu deux wiki  en anglais.

En attendant je vais zyeuter le sous forum ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Il y a plein de how-to qui traînent sur le net, mais bon, pour commencer, tu peux aller lire la doc sur le site officiel.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, si vous trouvez un noyau ou patch Xen pour 2.6.18, je suis partant, je n'ai rien vu qui trainait autre qu'en 2.6.16.

Ok ok, j'ai fini  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@El_goretto: Le dernier en date est le 2.6.16.29 il me semble.

----------

## Tom_

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, si vous trouvez un noyau ou patch Xen pour 2.6.18, je suis partant, je n'ai rien vu qui trainait autre qu'en 2.6.16.
> 
> Ok ok, j'ai fini 

 

Il faudrait peut-être essayer de prendre les paquets Debian ou Fedora (2.6.18 patché pour Xen), d'extraire le contenu et d'essayer de compiler un noyau avec ces sources.

Si j'ai le temps je ferais un essai pendant les vacances.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben ce qui m'épate, c'est que rien à propos d'un 2.6.18.x n'est mentionné dans le downloads des sources de Xen. C'est toujours un patchset pour 2.6.16, même le set 3.0.4. Ou alors ils sont très forts sous deb' et fed', mais je vais avoir du mal à compiler à partir d'un binaire  :Smile: 

Bref, je regarderai quand même, mais sans trop y croire.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@El_goretto: Au vu de ta signature, rien ne t'empêche de te faire la main sur ton home-server.

Quoi je pousse les gens à Xen, non !!!!!!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Et un petit overlay pour un xen plus récent : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/aross/browser/...

----------

## ryo-san

merci lmarcini.

el_goretto : dans l'  URL  suivante, il y a un post ( N 24 )

d'un gars qui a extrait le(s) xen-patche(s) et qui s'applique sur un vanilla 2.6.18.1

EDIT: bah y'a mieux encore, l'overlay que nous passe lmarcini contient un ebuild pour un xen-source-2.6.18,

J'avais pas vu.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci lmarcini.  :Smile: 

Arrrgh, j'y ai cru...

 *http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/aross/browser/sys-kernel/xen-sources/xen-sources-2.6.18.ebuild wrote:*   

> Line	 
> 
> 1 	# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> 2 	# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

C'est un peu court comme ebuild, non?   :Sad: 

----------

## grosnours

En même temps, "tar -xjf" et "patch -p1" sont pas des opérations très complexes pour avoir un kernel 2.6.18.x-xen .

----------

## Oupsman

Personnellement, je conseillerais de rester au 2.6.16, histoire de rester sur des bases stables ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 Oupsman

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui mais non, les bases stables avec un 2.6.16 sur mon PC, c'est un ordinateur qui ne boote pas...  :Smile: 

Qu'avec un 2.6.18, ya une chance que je vois autre chose qu'un kernel panic (carte mère exotique powered, mais assumée)

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Oui mais non, les bases stables avec un 2.6.16 sur mon PC, c'est un ordinateur qui ne boote pas... 
> 
> Qu'avec un 2.6.18, ya une chance que je vois autre chose qu'un kernel panic (carte mère exotique powered, mais assumée)

 

la fameuse ASRock?  :Smile: 

Tentes le coup à la mano pour le 2.6.18 on sait jamais. (mais je doute qu'il soit encore au point...Les mecs de Xen sont quand même à la traîne comparé à l'avancement du noyau)

----------

## lmarcini

Petite question (pardonnez mon ignorance...   :Razz:  ) : j'ai cru voir sur la doc Xen qu'il fallait que le noyau du Dom0 soit compilé de façon minimale. Est-ce à dire qu'il faut enlever tous les pilotes tels que FS, USB, video, sonores, etc, pour avoir un Dom0 fonctionnel et minimaliste et que les éventuelles fonctions multimédias ou de prise en charge d'autres FS (par exemple) sont intégrés dans les noyaux des DomU ?

Merci.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pas du tout, tu peux faire ton noyau du dom0 comme tu le veux.

----------

## kwenspc

Euh il me semble pas, enfin je crois, non?

En même temps ça serait logique que le Dom0 n'ait aucun driver si ce dernier se limite à son rôle de Dom0 de base. Mais comme il a tout de même accès au disque (beh ouais pour lancer sa partoche root et les outils/services xen etc...), au réseau (pour les bridges), à la mémoire etc... Faut quand même les drivers pour ces choses là. Bon du coup il faut bel et bien mettre des drivers.

[edit] grilled [/edit]

----------

## grosnours

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Oui mais non, les bases stables avec un 2.6.16 sur mon PC, c'est un ordinateur qui ne boote pas... 
> 
> Qu'avec un 2.6.18, ya une chance que je vois autre chose qu'un kernel panic (carte mère exotique powered, mais assumée) 
> 
> la fameuse ASRock? 
> ...

 

Xen 3.0.3 avec un 2.6.18.5, chezmoicamarche depuis la sortie du 2.6.18.5.

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Petite question (pardonnez mon ignorance...   ) : j'ai cru voir sur la doc Xen qu'il fallait que le noyau du Dom0 soit compilé de façon minimale. Est-ce à dire qu'il faut enlever tous les pilotes tels que FS, USB, video, sonores, etc, pour avoir un Dom0 fonctionnel et minimaliste et que les éventuelles fonctions multimédias ou de prise en charge d'autres FS (par exemple) sont intégrés dans les noyaux des DomU ?
> 
> Merci.

 

Ca dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec ton dom0 et tes domU.

----------

## lmarcini

Je souhaite que mon Dom0 joue uniquement son rôle de paravirtualiseur, les services étant lancés par les différents DomU. Donc, un kernel embarquant le support du FS de la racine et de la partition dédiée aux DomU ainsi que le support de la carte réseau devrait suffire ? De la même façon, si le kernel d'un DomU est compilé avec la prise en charge de l'USB alors que le kernel du Dom0 ne comporte pas ce support, je pourrai utiliser des périphériques USB au travers de mon DomU (mais pas de mon Dom0) ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm pour l'histoire de ton USB, il faut que tu joues avec les frontends drivers dans le noyau du domU et bien sur mettre le driver de ton périphérique en dur, et il y a une manip à faire sur la ligne de kernel dans le grub du dom0 afin que le bus USB soit caché du dom0 et visible pour le domU.

La doc officielle montre un exemple il me semble.

Enfin, tout ça est valable si tu veux cacher l'usb à ton dom0, sinon, il y a une autre manip qui consiste à partager l'usb du dom0 aux domU.

Voili voilou !!

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je craque, je vais avoir besoin de votre aide  :Smile: 

J'ai donc bien réussi à booter sur mon Dom0 avec mon système gentoo normal qui va bien.

Par contre, toujours impossible de démarrer un domU à partir du CD d'install de XP (celui est hors de cause). J'ai bien lu la maigre doc dispo sur le net à propos d'installer un 2003 ou un XP sur un Xen 3.0.2, mais rien à faire, la fenêtre bleue ne veut pas apparaitre, et le domU semble de figer direct.

J'ai bien une machine qui se crée, mais en la listant, elle ne tourne pas (time à 0, et point de r dans la liste des états).

Le truc qui me chiffonne, c'est les mentions à qemu. Il n'est pas installé chez moi (j'ai bien essayé, au cas où, mais le galopin ne compile pas avec gcc 4.x, joie).

Question subsidiaire: comment je fais pour récupérer la RAM allouée à un domU, car le dom0 est amputé de celle-ci. Je me suis retrouvé à finir de gros emerge avec ~300Mo de RAM, çà m'a fait tout bizarre sur mon CPU de course...

--

edit:

Et voilà, en flagrant délit de boulayttitude...   :Embarassed: 

```
# eix -I xen

[I] app-emulation/xen

     Available versions:  (~)3.0.2 (~)3.0.3[1]

     Installed versions:  3.0.3(18:22:57 06.01.2007)(-custom-cflags -debug -hardened -pae)

     Homepage:            http://xen.sourceforge.net

     Description:         The Xen virtual machine monitor

[I] app-emulation/xen-tools

     Available versions:  (~)3.0.2-r2 (~)3.0.2-r3 (~)3.0.2-r4 (~)3.0.3[1]

     Installed versions:  3.0.3(19:45:13 06.01.2007)(-custom-cflags -debug -doc ioemu -pygrub screen)

     Homepage:            http://xen.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Xend daemon and tools

[I] sys-kernel/xen-sources

     Available versions:

        (2.6.16.28)     (~)2.6.16.28

        (2.6.16.28-r1)  (~)2.6.16.28-r1

        (0)     (~)2.6.18[1]

     Installed versions:  2.6.16.28-r1(2.6.16.28-r1)(11:47:28 17.12.2006)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.18(09:13:53 05.01.2007)(-build -symlink)

     Description:         Xen sources for the . kernel tree
```

En ajoutant le USE flag ioemu, je vais un cran plus loin, j'ai une fenetre type DOS avec une erreur: "CDROM Boot failure".

Ok, j'enchaine.

A + tard sûrement  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Oooooh put..., l'astuce qui tue et qui est pas dans la doc...

Vu ici: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2006-12/msg00733.html

Il faut déclarer le lecteur contenant le CDROM d'install XP, et surtout ya un tag cdrom à mettre:

```
disk = [ 'phy:/dev/vg_data/lv_winxp,hda,w', 'phy:/dev/hdc,hdc:cdrom,r' ]
```

Sans ce tag... fume!

Bref, c'est parti, mais c'est pas franchement fluide... Le dom0 tire un peu la tronche. Va falloir que je me renseigne sur le tuning de noyau dom0.

Des suggestions?

Et toujours la question à propose de récupérer la mémoire allouée un à domU.

--

edit: retiré la ligne cdrom='path' qui n'est plus nécessaire apparemment , la déclaration du fichier image doit aussi se faire dans la section disk le cas échéant.

----------

## ryo-san

rien a voir avec la choucroute mais 

@el_goretto: as-tu fait ca sur ta machine ou sur le server ?

J'ai un C2D et j'ai un bug , un seul proc tourne, du coup niveau rendu c'est moyen.Il me semble d'ailleurs l'avoir lu qq part,

c'est juste au cas ou ca fonctionne chez toi , je persevere un peu sinon perso , vmware me suffira.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je fais çà sur ma "station", C2D oblige.

Le coup du 1 CPU sous un domU, c'est normal, ce n'est pas un bug. Si je me plante pas, le support SMP semble être en développement. 1 CPU pour le dom0 et un pour le domU, çà ne m'embête pas plus que çà. Par contre, "perdre" la RAM allouée au domU et ne pas pouvoir la récupérer après son arrêt dans le dom0, çà me chagrine.

A part çà, oui, je suis déçu, au niveau matériel: je n'ai semble-t-il pas tout compris, car on se retrouve avec une carte video cirrus logic dans le XP domU. On dirait qu'il y a une énorme part d'émulation dans Xen pour le matériel (les disques via qemu-dm, les cartes PCIs comme le son, etc).

Et pendant que j'y suis, je n'ai encore pas réussi à avoir la machine domU avec le réseau, car elle ne démarre pas si je laisse un paramètre "vif" dans le fichier .hvm.

To be continued.

----------

## kwenspc

Euh non le smp fonctionne que ce soit en dom0 ou domU. Fin sur des Core Duo première génération (sans la VT) ça fonctionne. J'ai travaillé il y a peu sur des quadri-cpu et ça allait au poil (2 dual-core).

Xen n'émule rien bien entendu. Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il en est de la compatibilité d'XP sur un domO xen, mais pour avoir utilisé plusieurs versions différentes de Nux par dessus un dom0 je n'ai vraiment vus aucun truc bizarre, encore moins concernant les cpus et/ou la ram. (ni la CG en fait) 

Pour le réseau il faut créer un "bridge" virtuel sur la carte réseau physique, en principe le script de base prend en charge cette tâche (même si il est plutôt limité)

Peus tu nous filer ta config Xen du noyau?

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Et pendant que j'y suis, je n'ai encore pas réussi à avoir la machine domU avec le réseau, car elle ne démarre pas si je laisse un paramètre "vif" dans le fichier .hvm. 

 

j'men suis sorti avec 

```
vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour votre intérêt à mon humble expérience (masochiste?  :Smile: ) d'un Windows XP sous Xen.

Les liens vers les fichiers (bruts)

La config noyau dom0

Le fichier de config Xen du domU XP

Pour le SMP, ok, je ne retrouve pas, j'ai du rêver...

----------

## kwenspc

t'as essayés en incluant tout les driver backend? (dans la config noyau xen) et ça : CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY  ?

c'est du tâtonnement  mais vu qu'on a pas la main sur la config du dom0 (becoze of XP)...

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est pas mieux, et aucun nouveau périphérique de visible sous XP.

Truc super fun, ma domU XP ne semble pas du tout aimer les processus "nicés": quand folding@home tourne, la vitesse de démarrage est affligeante, je suis obligé de couper f@h. Si je le relance quand le domU tourne, XP a des mini-freezes à répétition, c'est inutilisable.

Je vais me concentrer sur le support du réseau, car j'ai un périphérique PCI inconnu de référencé dans XP, je voudrais savoir ce que c'est.

```
Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
```

----------

## grosnours

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est pas mieux, et aucun nouveau périphérique de visible sous XP.
> 
> Truc super fun, ma domU XP ne semble pas du tout aimer les processus "nicés": quand folding@home tourne, la vitesse de démarrage est affligeante, je suis obligé de couper f@h. Si je le relance quand le domU tourne, XP a des mini-freezes à répétition, c'est inutilisable.
> 
> Je vais me concentrer sur le support du réseau, car j'ai un périphérique PCI inconnu de référencé dans XP, je voudrais savoir ce que c'est.
> ...

 

T'as f@h (avec prio à 19) dans le dom0 et ton domU XP rame (les autres aussi je suppose) ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> T'as f@h (avec prio à 19) dans le dom0 et ton domU XP rame (les autres aussi je suppose) ?

 

Bien sûr, mais je n'ai pas d'autre domU que XP.

----------

## grosnours

T'as assigné des quotas CPU aux différents domaines ? Nice c'est la priorité d'un process dans son domain, ça ne se propage pas aux autres domaines.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai toujours un gros soucis à avoir le réseau (l'erreur précédente a été résolue en revérifiant la conf noyau, manquait la fonction bridge, boulet of me).

Bon, j'ai bien bridge en module qui est chargé par le lancement de la machine domU, je récupère la main, mais aucune fenêtre n'apparait pour montrer le domU qui boote.

Sans paramètre vif, l'apparition de la fenêtre domU est immédiate.

----------

